

The Wetsuitman - korisnik
http://www.dagbladet.no/spesial/vatdraktmysteriet/eng/

======
monk_e_boy
Migrants in Calais trying to get to the UK. It's bonkers.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syyl0gfNDRE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syyl0gfNDRE)

Being from the UK I have mixed feelings about this.

~~~
opcvx
Reminded me of Children of Men for some reason.

------
mfoy_
What's fascinating is the lengths some people will go to investigate a
mystery.

What's tragic is the lengths some people have to go for a better life.

------
Nicholas_C
I don't think this was mentioned in the article, why would refugees have a
better life in England than France? So much better that it's worth risking
their lives over.

~~~
pascalmemories
The migrant environment is dramatically more benign in the UK, driven by the
briefly mentioned almost Utopian stories told in migrant communities round the
world. I'm not sure reality quite matches the stories told but it is well
documented that it is easier to remain in the UK.

There is a show called UK Border Force which shows how almost trivial it is to
evade deportation (destroying documentation is key and claiming to be from a
country on poor-ish terms with the UK - e.g. Iranian, Chinese etc. which
refuse to provide travel documents to undocumented people). I have no idea why
the UKBA allowed the show to be made as it makes them look like gullible
chumps most of the time. I recall one clearly 30+ man being allowed entry as
he claimed to be 13-14 years old and a refugee. The nice voiceover simply
stated he disappeared from the hostel within 24 hours and was not heard from
again. The border guards had clearly caught him out on his age and story but
had to go along with it since he stuck to his ridiculous story and refused to
admit it was nonsense. It seemed that easy.

I entered the UK at Gatwick a few months ago and a woman in front of me was
registered asylum seeker from France (i.e. she somehow arrived in France and
claimed asylum, receiving a letter confirming receipt of her claim from the
French authorities). She had flown to Vienna and been refused entry as she had
no other forms of documentation (i.e. NO PASSPORT, just that 1 page letter in
French). The Austrians let her choose where she wanted returned to and she
picked England, so was on the same flight as me. She was well versed in the UN
convention on refugees to the point of arguing particular sub-clauses of one
article which she was using to travel document-less and which gave her, she
claimed, rights to enter the UK. After around 15 minutes of arguing on
convention details, she was allowed entry to the UK. Either she had failed to
convince the Austrian border guards or she had simply gone there in order to
be deported to the UK as a mechanism to get entry. Whichever it was, she got
to the UK with just that 15 minute discussion. We schmucks behind her took
longer to get in with our passports.

~~~
austinjp
It seems vanishingly unlikely that this story is the truth, the whole truth,
and nothing but the truth.

Argument from authority is daft, so instead take this merely as context: I'm a
lifelong UK citizen with friends who have worked as volunteer translators on
the UK border for asylum seekers. Their stories do not chime with this
whatsoever.

------
voidz
The Netherlands _

~~~
korisnik
Had to truncate the title due to the 80 char limit. And the island where the
second body was found (Texel) is actually part of the province of Holland
(North Holland) so it's perfectly correct.

